
He's 26 years old but still sees a pediatrician: Why some adults don't move on - Vaslo
https://www.thehour.com/news/article/He-s-26-years-old-but-still-sees-a-pediatrician-14341430.php
======
milankragujevic
That's quite interesting, my pediatrician "kicked me out" as soon as I turned
18, by moving my file to a randomly chosen adult general practitioner, and
when I came because of flu a few weeks after my birthday (I was born in
January), I was told to go to "doctor XYZ" at "clinic ABC" and that my "file
was no longer here". Was a tiny bit "abrupt", that doctor treated me since I
was born. She was very good, is the medical chief of the whole clinic. Worse
is that I automatically lost parents' insurance which is provided until age
18, but hadn't started college yet, so I was a few months without insurance.
This is not USA, of course.

~~~
dbbk
Is it common to only ever be treated by one doctor? I've never seen the same
doctor more than once, I just book an NHS GP appointment and they give me
whoever's available that day.

~~~
RugnirViking
This is my experience as well in the UK. I don't remember ever seeing the same
doctor more than once.

I do however have the same dentist each time. I'm not sure I've benefitted
from that in any way, he probably sees thousands of patients each year and he
doesn't appear to remember anything about me or recognise me (not that he
would have any reason to, I don't have any oral conditions)

~~~
Symbiote
Maybe that depends how busy the doctors are, and how flexible you are.

I always had the same doctor as a child in the UK (1990s, in a village), then
one at university, and then one when I moved after getting a job in London.

------
jdlyga
I did the same thing until I graduated college. My pediatrician was an
excellent doctor, and the regular primary care physicians in the area weren't
all that great.

~~~
op00to
There's a reason the pediatrician was excellent - they were a specialist,
trained to deal with difficult, unpredictable patients (babies). They were
also likely getting paid more for their time than a normal PCP, which might
explain why you felt all the doctors in the area were subpar.

------
nkrisc
In principle it'd be nice if they'd move on and free up more time for those
who actually have kids.

